# Traser Fake !?



## insaned (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi,

A family member bought me a TRASER, super port model, without me knowing of the fact

they bought it here and from this seller,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...N:IT&ih=020

Since I'm not very experienced and don't know Traser brand and never owned one previously,

I don't know if this is a fake or not...

The watch came in DHL in 2 days, and well packed from GREECE

but only arrived with:

- blue box with no outside inscriptions

- black plastic card stated MIL-W-46374F from the seller

- and the watch.

However the watch, suposedelly new, had some light scratches in the back, and the type of scratches seem the watch

had the back opened. The back plastic is a bit off centered too... the watch in the back has a serial number 0010634

I don't have a decent camera so I could take a back picture of the watch, only my cell, that is very weak, but I'll try to upload some pictures...

Anyone have some tips to see if this is a good fake or not?

The watch seems well built, and working nicelly...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Have you tried the link to register for the 3rd year of warranty? I guess that will let you know if its genuine or not


----------



## insaned (Jul 30, 2008)

Robert said:


> Have you tried the link to register for the 3rd year of warranty? I guess that will let you know if its genuine or not


Thanks for the tip.

I've done it, and it was sucessfull... however don't know if traser checks the serial number in it's database when registering...

Here are a few pics...

However can't get my hands in a camera, and my PDA don't have macro function(don't even have a decent camera), so It is impossible to take a decent readable picture to the back of the watch.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You could try a scan of the watch if you have a scanner attached to your computer :yes: It does work, honestly!


----------



## insaned (Jul 30, 2008)

I've contacted traser by phone, and they told me that if it went trough the online registration, it is original.

I'm still not 100% convinced tough...


----------



## insaned (Jul 30, 2008)

mel said:


> You could try a scan of the watch if you have a scanner attached to your computer :yes: It does work, honestly!


Nice Idea Mel, never tought that for small items 

Well, the problem is that I'm in another residence other than mine, and don't have nothing here besides internet connnection, portable computer and my PDA...

If a back picture of the watch really makes the difference, I'll go to a camera store or a professional photographer and ask to take a picture.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

insaned said:


> I've contacted traser by phone, and they told me that if it went trough the online registration, it is original.
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced tough...


Welcome to :rltb:

TBH it would be difficult to fake a Traser, on the basis that the Tritium tube tecnology is only available to a handful of companies. If the tubes glow, then it's likely to be original.

What is it that makes you suspect that it's a fake?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

insaned said:


> I've contacted traser by phone, and they told me that if it went trough the online registration, it is original.
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced tough...


I think you are worrying too much. What makes you think its fake?

Scratches etc maybe just mean its been a display model. No box is quite common for mail orders to save on weight.


----------



## insaned (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, definitely a nice forum with nice guys 

well, the first thing is that the seller in ebay stated that it was located in UK

and now he ships the item from Greece, Thessaloniki (some fakes come from there)

Also he just earned around Â£75 with the watch

(they paid total 127.55Â£, including Â£12 for shipping)

because and he used a Â£52 DHL ship... not a bad thing for me, but he lost a lot of money here...

The scratches were made probably from opening the back face, the opening tool slipped, and made that scratches.

It has a box, however, I don't know if it is the original or not, and for the plastic card I never saw one from traser, so I don't know if they look like this or not.

I may be worrying too much... but I'm a suspicious guy, and until I'm not 100% convienced I always try to dig further.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

He says European Union, UK and New York. I don't think he lied.

I don't understand your maths. How do you know how much he bought the watch for so how could you know whether he made a loss or a profit?

You worry too much. It was a gift - it didn't cost you anything. Your family member was happy to spend it - why not just be grateful rather than prove that they have been done over.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've had a look at the guy's feedback and it's overwhelmingly positive - if I were you I'd relax and enjoy the piece, but if you're _really_ not happy about it then you could ask for an exchange? TBH honest I'd have to see the scratches to judge properly...


----------



## insaned (Jul 30, 2008)

Robert said:


> He says European Union, UK and New York. I don't think he lied.
> 
> I don't understand your maths. How do you know how much he bought the watch for so how could you know whether he made a loss or a profit?
> 
> You worry too much. It was a gift - it didn't cost you anything. Your family member was happy to spend it - why not just be grateful rather than prove that they have been done over.


In the item location in the ebay, it is stated in the as united kingdom.

*Item location: EUROPEAN UNION, United Kingdom *










Traser also don't have any dealers in GREECE...

Well, I know that is not a well done math, but is starting to be a bit on the low side for the kind of watch, but you stand correct, that is not with me...

I'm not bashing the seller, but personally I purchase a lot in ebay and internationally, and this seller may not have bad intentions but is not very transparent too...

If I purchased the watch, probably I was less concerned than a well intented offer. Also if it is a fake, I can try to have the money back and warn ebay for counterfeits.


----------



## insaned (Jul 30, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> I've had a look at the guy's feedback and it's overwhelmingly positive - if I were you I'd relax and enjoy the piece, but if you're _really_ not happy about it then you could ask for an exchange? TBH honest I'd have to see the scratches to judge properly...


well, if I'm sure the watch is real, I'll keep it. The scratches do not bother me much actually...

There is also a negative feedback, for back case scratches in the watch from he's feedback!

My main concern is not the seller, or his actions, it is just to better know if the watch is real...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

insaned said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a look at the guy's feedback and it's overwhelmingly positive - if I were you I'd relax and enjoy the piece, but if you're _really_ not happy about it then you could ask for an exchange? TBH honest I'd have to see the scratches to judge properly...
> ...


I think it's real - if you can post clearer photos, then that will help, but I'm pretty sure there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I give in


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

bloody hell mate, if you're not happy with it send it back! he's got a clear returns policy on his listings which you, or whoever bought the watch, could use.

and yes, he might have a few negs in his feedback, but no-one has accused him of selling fakes, have they?

chill out!


----------



## insaned (Jul 30, 2008)

humm, probably you guys are correct, and I'm just overthinking about it!

Thanks for all the help guys! 

blackandgolduk, I'll try to take clearer pics of it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nothing Ive read would suggest its a fake, if this is your main worry then dont, enjoy it....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll lay odds he bought a batch of genuine ones cheap because the batteries had run flat and it was "easier" for the original main dealer to off load them in a batch that way rather than change the batteries. Would explain the case back marks if he's had to put batteries in them.

I've not heard of these being faked yet and if traser says it's genuine or rather the serial number is genuine then I would be happy.


----------



## insaned (Jul 30, 2008)

Traser replied to an email that I've send before the phone call I've made!

The watch is original and they do know the sellers business.

thks for all the replys


----------

